# Know how to tie the go-meaux?



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

Anyone know how to tie the go-meaux? Judging from the pic in Florida Sportsman mag it looks like some sort of chartreuse estaz or other crystal body material for the body and white rabbit strip/polar flash for the tail. But I can't really tell what else from the picture. And i cant find anything about the pattern online. Anyone know how to tie this guy?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Never even heard of it. I've been at the vise now for over four hours. Tomorrow is another offshore fly day so I have to have plenty of offerings!

I'll look it up and see what's up


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

It seems to be a specialty of Deep South Outfitters in Birmingham, of all places. Capt Baz uses them for the reds. I have some coming, and will try and dissect them when they come in the mail. Was just curious if anyone knew the pattern. Pic attached.


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

And good luck tomorrow!


----------



## swansdude (Nov 9, 2013)

Looks like chartreuse estaz over wrapped with uv polar chenille with a bunny tail


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

swansdude said:


> Looks like chartreuse estaz over wrapped with uv polar chenille with a bunny tail


I'd say that 100% right. 

BTW, a tarpon guide and good friend (Jack West over here in Fairhope) showed me a little trick he uses on his tarpon bugs that is applicable here. He ties the zonker strip with the *skin side UP*. Obviously, doesn't look as good to us but the fish sees the "sexy" side of the strip.

I've started tying any fly with a zonker strip tail that way. Also, don't forget to tie in a mono loop before you put on the zonker strip to keep it from fouling. 

BTW, I primarily fish in salt water but the magnum zonker strips make a fantastic tail for bass flies. If you have access to a farm pond or really any bass water, tie yourself some olive or tan "tarpon bunnies" with a wire weedguard and have have a blast with bass on a 6 or 7 wt. Throw it into any structure you can find...it won't foul with the wire weedguard...and hang on.


----------



## Try-A-Fly (Sep 13, 2012)

Looks cool! I know it's not what they tie it with, but enrico puglisi has some "brushes" that would work nicely on the head section. They are simple to use and have a nice action. I went to school in Birmingham frequently visited the Deep South outfitters. It's a nice store and the owner is an amazing fisherman.


----------



## tmber8 (Mar 2, 2011)

Grande Estaz with a bunny strip....straight from Baz himself. Great article he had in Florida Sportsman.


----------



## montecooper (Aug 19, 2012)

*montecooper*



bigspoon17 said:


> Anyone know how to tie the go-meaux? Judging from the pic in Florida Sportsman mag it looks like some sort of chartreuse estaz or other crystal body material for the body and white rabbit strip/polar flash for the tail. But I can't really tell what else from the picture. And i cant find anything about the pattern online. Anyone know how to tie this guy?


All of these answers look correct. Go to redchasercharters.com or google Kosmic flies. Great photos. Large ersatz palmered over small ersatz plus rabbit and flash. Saltwaterflies. com has great rabbit and everything else.


----------

